# Chrissy Systems Buttercomb



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, y'all bought so many Fall bows from me, I gave in and ordered the #0000 Buttercomb.

Never have I spent so much for a comb! $24! (The comb I use on my own hair came from Walmart, I think!  )

First let me say how beautiful this comb is! It is nicer than the silverware I eat with!
And Lady loves it! It just glides through her hair like, well, _butter_!

I am totally hooked on the Chris Christensen products now. I have the Gold Series 27 mm pin brush, the slicker and now the buttercomb. They are the best grooming products I have ever used on Lady.

Next on the list has to be the face comb.....! Santa, y'hear me?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 14 2005, 08:45 AM
> *Next on the list has to be the face comb.....! Santa, y'hear me?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109588*


[/QUOTE]
Which one is the face comb?


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

I myself have been thinking about getting these after listening to all of
you talk about them. Are they really that much better than #1 All systems?


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 14 2005, 09:45 AM
> *Well, y'all bought so many Fall bows from me, I gave in and ordered the #0000 Buttercomb.
> 
> Never have I spent so much for a comb! $24! (The comb I use on my own hair came from Walmart, I think!  )
> ...


[/QUOTE]
You will love the face comb. I couldn't groom without it!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalfire_@Oct 14 2005, 08:53 AM
> *I myself have been thinking about getting these after listening to all of
> you talk about them.  Are they really that much better than #1 All systems?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109594*


[/QUOTE]

I have always used All Systems and been happy with them, but am absolutely amazed at how much better the CC grooming tools are.

But they should be since they are so much more expensive!

Seriously, I think a lot depends on their coat. Lady has a more cottony coat (not terrible, but not the proper silky coat). The CC products make a huge difference with her. I think a dog with a fine silky coat might not need them as much.

Kristi, the face comb is the #06. It only 5 inches long and the teeth are spaced really close together. 

http://www.chrissystems.com/combs.htm


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Maybe Indy will get some of the CC combs and brushes in his stocking for Christmas this year







Oh heck, I want them in MY stocking














I have many of the # 1 all systems which do work better than the cheaper ones we had gotten from the store when we first got Indy.
I'm glad to hear that you really like them and Lady seems happy with them as well


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Oct 14 2005, 09:29 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have always used All Systems and been happy with them, but am absolutely amazed at how much better the CC grooming tools are.

But they should be since they are so much more expensive!

Seriously, I think a lot depends on their coat. Lady has a more cottony coat (not terrible, but not the proper silky coat). The CC products make a huge difference with her. I think a dog with a fine silky coat might not need them as much.

Kristi, the face comb is the #06. It only 5 inches long and the teeth are spaced really close together. 

http://www.chrissystems.com/combs.htm
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109618
[/B][/QUOTE]
Cool! That is the one I wanted to get. I like the shorter combs. If I like that I might bet one of the #012 or #014.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I agree with you Marj. Buster actually holds still when I brush and comb him now. I can tell he really enjoys it. I have the cc 27mm pin brush and the 000 buttercomb.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kab+Oct 14 2005, 09:11 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will love the face comb. I couldn't groom without it!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109604
[/B][/QUOTE]
I ADORE my face comb. It is great for getting out mats too!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Well, I just ordered the face comb, the small slicker, and the Ice on Ice. I hope I am as pleased with these as everyone else is. Hopefully, we are finished with our combs and brushes now.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

You guys are sooo bad! I've been putting off buying stuff for the boys and I'm so tempted now. Thanks for the good reviews. When I am ready I know where to go now


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

We are very good at "helping" people spend their money, huh?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 14 2005, 02:22 PM
> *We are very good at "helping" people spend their money, huh?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109691*


[/QUOTE]
Marj, I've been trying to resist for so long with all your bows and all the new products, but I really think you guys are going to break me soon







After Peanut's next vet appt we'll see if surgery is necessary, and then we can talk about buying new fun stuff for christmas







.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Gotta take care of those vet bills first!

That's why I started selling bows! Everything I make goes to Lady.

And she goes and blows it all on drugs!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I was using the A-1 Systems brush then decided to try the CC brushes and combs-wow what a difference. I will not go back to the A-1 again. In fact now I must order the face comb.....







Has anyone tried the Chris Stix yet? I was thinking about ordering that as well. I never thought shopping for Ruby Jean would be so fun--but I just love it!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Forgive me, because I am totally out of it today. Went to concert home at 2:30 a.m. Too old for that anymore. Anyway does anyone have the tail comb. And is that the comb you would use to part the hair for top knots? Thanks!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just use those rat tail combs from Sally's that JMM recommended for topknots. They're only a couple dollars a piece.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I have the CC products and they may seem expensive but if you use them everyday and your dog lives for approximately 14 years, that isn't much. I can be so good at justifying my dog expenses.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

ooohhh you guys make it sooooo hard to not spend money. I have to keep
telling myself that I have to wait till after Christmas.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I just love the Buttercomb #000 comb...it is the best. Which one is the face comb? I looked and either I am totally out of it or just stupid! Too much algebra homework!

Marj - when are the Christmas bows coming?!!! I can't wait for Lacey to wear her turkey bow.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I have the Sally's rat tail comb and the CC rat tail comb. I dropped the Sally's comb and the sturdy front of it broke so I plan to use it only if I need an extra one. The CC rat tail comb has a really narrow row of teeth.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

OK peoples, I'm bored. And when I'm bored, I'm dangerous!!!!









Thanks to this thread and the other on shampoo, I just ordered new CC stuff







I need my head examined. I was a little confused about which brush to get, because I have the all systems oval one, and like it fine







, but I didnt want to get exactly the same one. So, I got an oblong brush, like the more square one. Huge change of pace!







I also got the comb that has the finer teeth and the more spaced ones. 

I am having no current issues (do we have a hanging smilie?) ugh.

I also love my BTB stuff, but ordered some of the sample packs of shampoo to try.

Does anyone know about how long the little doggies so called 'change of hair' lasts? Phoebe is going to be 1 year and her coat seemed to mat a little maybe a month or so ago. I just assumed it was due to the length and that it was only going to get worse as it grew, but these last two baths her hair does not seem to be matting at all.







Could we be through the "change"? 

Phoebe thanks you all for the advice. She loves when the mailman brings her 'stuff'!


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

I also ordered the CC stuff due to the latest topics... I ordered the sample kits and the Buttercomb 000. Haven't gotten a chance to use the shampoos etc since he just got back from the groomers but the buttercomb is gorgeous! Codi actually tolerates this comb, and appeared jealous when I started to use it on my hair!! (that was the desired outcome, of course lol) The Ice on Ice is nice, although I don't smell anything. Now if only he would sit still long enough where I could really comb out his face, we'd be set!! 

Thanks for the wonderful recommendations!!!


----------

